# Star Wars: Episode 8 - erster Trailer heute? Livestream ab 17 Uhr



## Launethil (14. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - erster Trailer heute? Livestream ab 17 Uhr* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - erster Trailer heute? Livestream ab 17 Uhr*


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. April 2017)

Welt-Nerd-Kongreß!

Die allererste Szene des Trailers ist mal cool. Ich dachte erst, man sieht einen planetaren Nebel oder Gaswolken im All oder sowas -- und dann kommt die Hand!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2017)

Endlich. Und anders als "Rogue One" - den ich mir demnächst mal leihen werde - wieder ein SW dem ich entgegen fiebere.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (14. April 2017)

Nett, aber das waren die Teaser und Trailer für Episode VII auch.

Mein größter Wunsch ist es nach wie vor, dass der neue Teil endlich eine eigenständige Geschichte erzählt.
Alles andere ist nur von sekundärer Wichtigkeit.


----------



## Phone (14. April 2017)

Boring...


----------



## Malifurion (14. April 2017)

Naja. Haut mich jetz net wirklich vom Hocker..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2017)

Schön zu sehen, dass John Williams zurück ist. Die Musik hat mich sofort wieder.
Darüber hinaus haut mich der Trailer jetzt aber noch nicht vom Hocker. Luke trainiert Rey, soweit so erwartbar. Ansonsten fehlt mir noch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier was interessantes passieren wird.
Weiß auch nicht so recht, was ich von der Aussage am Ende halten soll. Als alter Imperialer begrüße ich natürlich den gründsätzlichen Wunsch des Endes der Jedi. Aber als Betrachter des großen Ganzen, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber als Betrachter des großen Ganzen, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll.



Och menno, und ich dachte, Du machst mit Zam eine 60minütige Interpretation des Trailers! 

EDIT: Übrigens hat Mark Hamill auf der Bühne "Tochter" und "Sohn" zu Daisy Ridley und John Boyega gesagt! Wie ist die Einschätzung der Experten?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. April 2017)

sehr schöner Teaser  freu mich schon auf den Film, aber dauert ja noch zig Monate (gleiches bei Battlefront 2)


----------



## THEDICEFAN (14. April 2017)

Wo bleibt das Feuerwerk?^^ Die Schlachten in George Lukas` Filmen warn weitaus größer :/ Also der Trailer hat mich jetzt auch nicht sso wirklich überzeugt.. Da fehlt das gewisse etwas^^ Zu wenig zum rätseln- was mich interressieren würde: Wo hat man da jetzt viel Fantasie genutzt? Der nächste Regisseur bitte xD


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> EDIT: Übrigens hat Mark Hamill auf der Bühne "Tochter" und "Sohn" zu Daisey Ridley und John Boyega gesagt! Wie ist die Einschätzung der Experten?


Es gibt so einige ältere Leute die soeine Angewohnheit haben junge Leute ohne familläre Zusammenhänge so anreden.
Soll wohl mehr Vertrautheit erwecken/unterstreichen.

Muß also rein gar nichts bedeuten!

Zumal ... er müßte ansonsten ein kräftigen Fortpflanzungsdrang gehabt haben und das 2 davon sich aus völlig unterschiedlichen Startumständen dann zufällig treffen ... sehr unwahrscheinlich im galaktischem Ausmaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Feuerwerk?^^ Die Schlachten in George Lukas` Filmen warn weitaus größer :/ Also der Trailer hat mich jetzt auch nicht sso wirklich überzeugt.. Da fehlt das gewisse etwas^^ Zu wenig zum rätseln- was mich interressieren würde: Wo hat man da jetzt viel Fantasie genutzt? Der nächste Regisseur bitte xD


In Zeiten wo Trailer oftmals den halben Film voraus verraten bin ich sogar froh dass sich dieser Trailer mit genauen Details noch bedeckt hält.

Oder mag man sich im Kino nicht mehr überraschen wollen?!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus haut mich der Trailer jetzt aber noch nicht vom Hocker. Luke trainiert Rey, soweit so erwartbar. Ansonsten fehlt mir noch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier was interessantes passieren wird.
> Weiß auch nicht so recht, was ich von der Aussage am Ende halten soll. Als alter Imperialer begrüße ich natürlich den gründsätzlichen Wunsch des Endes der Jedi. Aber als Betrachter des großen Ganzen, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll.


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dieses Mal im Grunde ein neuen Ep.5 vorgesetzt zu bekommen.

Nur anstelle von
Schlacht - Jediausbildung - gemischte  Handlung Bespin
gibt es jetzt ein
Jediausbildung - Schlacht - gemischte  Handlung xyz
oder aber
Jediausbildung - gemischte  Handlung xyz - Schlacht

Wenn der Trailer dann final wird, dann wird die Handlung bis auf Details sicherlich mehr als klar sein. 
Imo ein furchtbarer Trend in Hollywood, passt aber zu Ideenarmut und Sequelwahn.


----------



## Dosentier (14. April 2017)

Wirkt irgendwie schon wieder, wie der Plot der alten Filme bzw. Episode 5.
Rey wird ausgbeildet, sie hat dann Visionen bzw. sieht die Zukunft, in der ihre Freunde sterben oder sonst was und um das zu verhindern bricht sie die Ausbildung ab um ihnen zu helfen.
Im Grunde das gleiche wie in Episode 5 mit Luke.

Dann trifft sie auf Kylo Ren, der ihr dann in einem Duell, wo sie ihre Hand verliert sagt, das er ihr Bruder ist -_-

Irgendwie habe ich es so im Gefühl, das uns so oder ein ähnlicher Story Twist erwarten wird.

In Episode 9, Bauen sie dann einen neuen Todes Planeten, der halb fertig ist und am Ende doch einsatzbereit ist, während die Rebellen sich auf einem Nahe gelegenen Mond einfinden, der von den Teletubbis bewohnt ist um den Schutzschild des Todes Planeten zu Zerstören, damit man ihn nochmal endgültig vernichten kann.

Also mittlerweile erwarte ich nach Episode 7 und dem anderen Film nichts mehr.
Beide haben mich mehr als enttäuscht.
Dabei stellt sich mir irgendwo die Frage, hat Disney einfach angst, eine komplett neue Story zu erschaffen oder fällt ihnen einfach nichts ein ?


----------



## Pherim (14. April 2017)

Jo, die Ähnlichkeit zu "Imperium" ist bisher zumindest kaum zu leugnen, was durch die AT-ATs am Horizont auch nicht gerade geschmälert wird. Ich hoffe mal, dass der Film auch noch ein paar (positive) Überraschungen und eigene Handlungselemente zu bieten haben wird. Als Auftakt der neuen Trilogie hab ich "Erwachen" ja noch so manche Parallele zu Episode IV durchgehen lassen, aber jetzt muss mal was neues kommen.

Möglich, dass man versucht, aus den Prequels zu lernen, die sich ja fundamental von der alten Trilogie unterschieden haben, und daher auf Nummer Sicher geht indem man sich stark an diese anlehnt. Aber ein bisschen mehr Eigenständigkeit darf es dann doch gerne sein!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. April 2017)

Also mich hat der Trailer abgeholt. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Poster gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Enisra (15. April 2017)

njoa, er hat mich nicht ganz so sehr wie der TFA Trailer abgeholt, aber der hatte halt den Bonus der Erste neue Film zu sein, jetzt ist dass ja schon der Dritte
Aber das ist ein echt guter Erster Trailer
alleine Boyega hätte ich aus dem Trailer raus gelassen, der Shot hat es nicht wirklich gebraucht, aber gut

Und ja, lasst euch noch überraschen, ich meine, ich will den Film noch selbst sehen, wenn ich so einen Trailer habe wie Bailey, danach brauch ich nicht mehr ins Kino wenn der eine Kurzzusammenfassung ist der den Twist und das Ende spoilert


----------



## moeykaner (15. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass John Williams zurück ist. Die Musik hat mich sofort wieder.
> Darüber hinaus haut mich der Trailer jetzt aber noch nicht vom Hocker. Luke trainiert Rey, soweit so erwartbar. Ansonsten fehlt mir noch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier was interessantes passieren wird.
> Weiß auch nicht so recht, was ich von der Aussage am Ende halten soll. Als alter Imperialer begrüße ich natürlich den gründsätzlichen Wunsch des Endes der Jedi. Aber als Betrachter des großen Ganzen, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll.



Ich denke den Satz sagt Luke auch noch ziemlich am Anfang des Treffens zwischen ihm und Rey und dort ist er noch immer erschüttert, dass er nicht verhindern konnte, dass Han Solos Sohn in Richtung Darkside abgleitet.  Die Äußerung könnte also noch im Selbstzweifel begründet sein und Lukes Sichtweise über die Jedi wird gegen Ende des Films wieder voll Hoffnung sein.


----------



## Frullo (15. April 2017)

Naja, falls 8 und 9 wirklich so "wiedergekaut" werden wie 7, hege ich die (zugegeben unwahrscheinliche) Hoffnung, dass Disney für 10 bis 12 dann zumindest für's Geschichteschreiben wieder George ran lässt  (Nicht für's Regieführen und nicht für's Produzieren, wohlgemerkt).


----------



## stevem (15. April 2017)

Also ich muss auch sagen das mich der Trailer jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehaun hat, fand den Trailer eher langweillig, hoffe das der Film demnach besser ist. Muss auch zugeben das mich SW7 und Rouge One auch nicht wirklich begeistert haben, die Story und die neuen Hauptcharaktere fand ich total Langweillig, wobei ich die Story in Rouge One besser fand als die in SW 7.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. April 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen das mich der Trailer jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehaun hat, fand den Trailer eher langweillig, hoffe das der Film demnach besser ist. Muss auch zugeben das mich SW7 und Rouge One auch nicht wirklich begeistert haben, die Story und die neuen Hauptcharaktere fand ich total Langweillig, wobei ich die Story in Rouge One besser fand als die in SW 7.



Ich bin selbst großer "Star Wars"-Fan, schon aus nostalgischen Gründen, weil "Empire" der erste Film war, den ich überhaupt im Kino gesehen habe. Wenn man mal die rosa Brille absetzt, muß man eigentlich zugeben, daß "Star Wars" noch nie eine gute Story hatte. Es handelt sich hier um eine familienkompatible Seifenoper mit Raumschiffen und coolen Sounds, um eine Welt ohne Treibstoffprobleme, in der die Gravitation irgendwie keine gute Figur macht.

Ich bin ganz einer Meinung mit Pherim: Die VIII muß jetzt nach dem Fanservice VII eine eigenständigere Geschichte bieten. Ich bin auch mit gemischten Gefühlen nach der VII aus dem Kino gegangen. Inzwischen hab ich den Film gekauft und auch ein paarmal gesehen. Wäre ich wieder ein 12jähriger, wäre ich da garantiert aus dem Häuschen! Die VII ist IMHO ein würdiger "Star Wars".

Das Gemecker über "Rogue One" verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Dieser Film ist düsterer, ernster, erwachsener, eigentlich nichts für Kinder, und gerade deshalb ein interessantes Spin-off.

Dieses ständige Gemaule gab es im Internet auch schon beim "Kristallschädel" von Indiana Jones. Blöde Gurke, meinten die alten Hasen. Da kann ich nur sagen: Guckt euch die alten Indiana-Jones-Teile nochmal GRÜNDLICH an -- die waren genauso bescheuert wie der "Kristallschädel".

Wer Filme mit Anspruch gucken will, möge das tun. Aber sich doch bitte nicht beschweren, wenn "Star Wars" nicht die "Buddenbrooks" ist. Ich gehe immer mit niedrigen Erwartungen in einen "Star Wars", und bisher war das noch immer ein schöner Kinobesuch.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2017)

Kristallschädel war ja kein Totalreinfall, nur hatte es mit der Ufo/Alien-Thematik am Ende halt wenig mit Indy-Flair, die Tier-Szenen waren naja, die Murmeltiere am Anfang oder die Lianenszene, aber auch sehr speziell die sehr unecht wirkenden Killerameisen. Der Kühlschrank mit der Atombombe war irgendwie auch sehr grenzwertig. Ansonsten ging der Film, selbst der umstrittene Schauspieler, der Indys Sohn spielte war in den meisten Szenen okay (dennoch vom Hauptcast der für mich uninteressanteste, der Doppelagent, die Russin mit dem Degen, der andere Russe und vor allem der Wirre Professor waren, neben natürlich Indy und Merian, deutlich interessanter als "Schmalzlocke" Jones Jr.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2017)

Indy 4 war sehr wohl eine Gurke.  Dabei war die "Unglaubwürdigkeit" noch das geringste Problem an ihm. Der Flair von früher war so überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden, allein durch zum Teil unnötigen CGI-Overkills wurde die Atmo zu nicht geringen Teilen jäh zerstört.
Das Haupproblem an ihm war aber: Er kam fast 20 Jahre zu spät. Dem in die Jahre gekommenen Ford nimmt man die alte Actionrolle leider nicht mehr ab, erst recht nicht wenn sein Stuntman die meiste Zeit seinen Schädel hinhält.
Und überhaupt war der Cast einfach nur grottig, noch nie hab ich Cate Blanchett oder John Hurt so unterfordert oder unmotiviert spielen gesehen. Und LaBoef... Muss ich da noch Worte verlieren? 

Wenn es noch einen Kino-Gott irgendwo da draußen gibt hoffe und wünsche ich mir inständig dass es überhaupt nicht zum geplanten 5. Jones kommt. Die Reihe hat mit Teil 4 bereits einen derben Qualitätsverlust erlitten, noch einer würde ihr noch weniger gut tun.


----------



## steel2000 (15. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus haut mich der Trailer jetzt aber noch nicht vom Hocker. Luke trainiert Rey, soweit so erwartbar. Ansonsten fehlt mir noch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier was interessantes passieren wird.



Gerade, weil im Text stand, dass der Trailer kaum etwas zur Handlung verrät, sah ich ihn mir an. Eben, weil ich nicht wissen will, worum es eigentlich genau in dem Film geht. Natürlich ist eine gewisse Neugiede vorhanden, aber in diesem Zusammenhang empfand ich speziell den dritten Trailer zu Rogue One blöd: Darin wurde einfach zu viel verraten. Und das will ich mir einfach für den Kinobesuch aufheben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Gerade, weil im Text stand, dass der Trailer kaum etwas zur Handlung verrät, sah ich ihn mir an. Eben, weil ich nicht wissen will, worum es eigentlich genau in dem Film geht. Natürlich ist eine gewisse Neugiede vorhanden, aber in diesem Zusammenhang empfand ich speziell den dritten Trailer zu Rogue One blöd: Darin wurde einfach zu viel verraten. Und das will ich mir einfach für den Kinobesuch aufheben.


"Rogue One" hätte nichtmal eines Trailers der womöglich zuviel verraten könnte bedurft. Selbst wenn man dessen Inhalt auch nur so grob wie es nur geht erfahren hätte, hätte man bereits alles gewusst. ^^

Aber aus genau diesem Grund sah ich auch keinen Anlass ins Kino zu gehen. Ohne Überraschungen lohnt sich für mich der Gang einfach nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Gerade, weil im Text stand, dass der Trailer kaum etwas zur Handlung verrät, sah ich ihn mir an. Eben, weil ich nicht wissen will, worum es eigentlich genau in dem Film geht.



Es besteht imo noch ein Unterschied zwischen "Handlung verraten" und "Interesse erzeugen".
Letzteres sollte eigentlich auch ein Teaser bewirken, sonst hat er seine Funktion verfehlt.


----------



## Frullo (15. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die rosa Brille absetzt, muß man eigentlich zugeben, daß "Star Wars" noch nie eine gute Story hatte.



Genau das stimmt überhaupt nicht (und dies nicht, weil ich meine rosa Brille permanent trage): Im Prinzip verkörpert Star Wars (also known as: Eine neue Hoffnung) das perfekte Heldenepos, so wie er schon seit Jahrtausenden in vielen Kulturen wiedergegeben wird. Nicht mehr, aber eben auch nicht weniger. Man kann IV (oder auch die anderen OT-Filme) auch nie bewerten, ohne den zeitlichen Kontext zu berücksichtigen. VII wäre - wenn gleichzeitig mit IV entstanden, möglicherweise der bessere Film. Dass er es aber nicht ist, resultiert tatsächlich aus dem zeitlichen Kontext: Heute einen VII hinzukriegen ist nicht so schwer, wie ein IV zu seiner Zeit (allen Unkenrufen aus der "George Lucas ist nichts besonderes"-Ecke zum Trotz).


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. April 2017)

Herrje was da wieder gemeckert wird sobald der erste Trailer draußen ist 
Er zeigt nicht viel - das ist ja wohl gut so  Es werden bis zum Release noch mindestens zwei Full Lenght-Trailer kommen, inklusive etlicher TV Spots etc. Man wird schon noch genug sehen, es gibt keinen Grund jetzt schon zu viel zu verraten. 
Parallelen zu Ep. 5 - die Ausbildung von Rey ist in gewisser Weise eine Verbindung. Zum Rest kann man aber noch viel zu wenig sagen. Einerseits zu sagen man sieht viel zu wenig, aber dann aus dem wenigen Material direkt zu erschließen, dass es ein Ep. 5 Kopie wird - also bitte  

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Gezeigten. Einige Impressionen und Eindrücke vom Film sowie ein kleiner Geschmack darauf wie die Atmosphäre so sein wird reichen imho vollkommen für einen ersten Teaser aus.


----------



## steel2000 (15. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es besteht imo noch ein Unterschied zwischen "Handlung verraten" und "Interesse erzeugen".
> Letzteres sollte eigentlich auch ein Teaser bewirken, sonst hat er seine Funktion verfehlt.



(Ohne jetzt hoffentlich keine Diskussion anfangen / weiterführen zu wollen) Natürlich kann, besser: soll, damit Interesse geweckt werden. Das Problem besteht hierbei, dass der Unterschied fließend ist: Da man niemals wirklich *weiß*, sondern lediglich *vermutet*, wie es in der Handlung weitergeht, könnte man jede Szene irgendwo als Spoiler betrachten. Bezüglich Rogue One war bei mir jedoch im Falle des finalen Trailers die rote Linie überschritten, wegen


Spoiler



des Teils, als verraten wurde, dass Jyn die Tochter des Erbauers des Todestern sei. Womit meiner Ansicht nach die Rahmenhandlung offengelegt wurde. Denn bis dahin zeigte man nur abwechselnd die Rebellen und Kämpfe gegen das Imperium. Das man irgendetwas gegen den Todesstern unternehmen will.


Aber wie gesagt, jeder empfindet es anders, wie viel man überhaupt davon wissen will / kann / darf, ohne sich die Überraschung vornweg zu nehmen.
Das werden noch harte Monate....


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2017)

Dass Jyn die Tochter von Galen Erso war erfuhr man ja bereits in den ersten 2 Minuten von Rogue One, als Krennics Shuttle landete und dass Galen den Todesstern baute in den ersten 5 oder von mir aus 10 Minuten (als Cassian mit dem Informanten sprach auf der Ringwelt, er redete von einem Planetvernichter. Dass es der Todesstern war sah man kurz danach in der Tarkin/Krennic Szene auf dem Sternzerstörer, als die Laserschüssel eingesetzt wurde)


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber aus genau diesem Grund sah ich auch keinen Anlass ins Kino zu gehen. Ohne Überraschungen lohnt sich für mich der Gang einfach nicht.



Das ist so eine Haltung, die ich nicht verstehe. Wie ich auch diese Spoiler-Hysterie nicht verstehe. Es ist in Buch- und Filmbesprechungen durchaus üblich, den Plot und die anfängliche weitere Entwicklung zu beschreiben. Natürlich verrät man nicht die großen Twists und nicht das Ende, aber "schockt" für Dich eine Geschichte nur dann, wenn sie mit möglichst vielen Twists und Cliffhangern aufwartet? Ich finde es nämlich inzwischen ermüdend, wie Drehbuchautoren sich darin zu überbieten versuchen, wer die größtmögliche Überraschung aus dem Hut zaubern kann.

Und was gab es für eine Aufregung darüber, als bekannt wurde, daß -- darf man das nun schreiben, ohne gekreuzigt zu werden? -- Han Solo stirbt. Wer sich von diesem Wissen den Spaß an Ep. VII nehmen läßt, der tickt aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz richtig im Kopf. Sind es nur noch die Schock- und "What the fuck"-Momente, die kicken? Also, mit dieser Haltung gehe ich nicht an Fiktion und Belletristik heran. 

Das, was hier zu "Rogue" als Spoiler markiert wurde, ist keiner. Das ist Teil des Grundgerüsts der Geschichte.


----------



## Frullo (15. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Und was gab es für eine Aufregung darüber, als bekannt wurde, daß -- darf man das nun schreiben, ohne gekreuzigt zu werden? -- Han Solo stirbt.



Nicht gekreuzigt, lediglich von einer Brücke gestossen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Haltung, die ich nicht verstehe. Wie ich auch diese Spoiler-Hysterie nicht verstehe. Es ist in Buch- und Filmbesprechungen durchaus üblich, den Plot und die anfängliche weitere Entwicklung zu beschreiben. Natürlich verrät man nicht die großen Twists und nicht das Ende, aber "schockt" für Dich eine Geschichte nur dann, wenn sie mit möglichst vielen Twists und Cliffhangern aufwartet? Ich finde es nämlich inzwischen ermüdend, wie Drehbuchautoren sich darin zu überbieten versuchen, wer die größtmögliche Überraschung aus dem Hut zaubern kann.
> 
> Und was gab es für eine Aufregung darüber, als bekannt wurde, daß -- darf man das nun schreiben, ohne gekreuzigt zu werden? -- Han Solo stirbt. Wer sich von diesem Wissen den Spaß an Ep. VII nehmen läßt, der tickt aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz richtig im Kopf. Sind es nur noch die Schock- und "What the fuck"-Momente, die kicken? Also, mit dieser Haltung gehe ich nicht an Fiktion und Belletristik heran.
> 
> Das, was hier zu "Rogue" als Spoiler markiert wurde, ist keiner. Das ist Teil des Grundgerüsts der Geschichte.


Das ist ja eben der Punkt. Rebellen-Spione bzw. angeheuert Gesetzlose stehlen Pläne des Todesstern 



Spoiler



und gehen dabei drauf


. Eine Information die schon aus der 40 Jahre alten EP4 bekannt ist und nun in einem 2-Stunden-Film ziemlixh überraschungsfrei nacherzählt wird. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Genau darum sah ich keinen Grund ihn mir im Kino geben zu müssen. Mir reicht es nicht vom SFXs und brachialem Sound eingelullt zu werden, ich möchte dass mir ein Film etwas Unerwartetes bietet, etwas Neues, etwas womit ich überhaupt nicht rechne. Einen Wow-Effekt der sich nicht allein auf Massenschlachten im All und "ungewohnte Härte" beschränkt.

Muss auch dazu sagen dass ich zu wenig SW-Fan bin - eigentlich gar keiner, der trotzdem die alte Trilogie zu schätzen weiß - der sich halt nicht von jedem Spin-Off/Lückenfüller anstecken lässt. Dass die RO-Trailer mich kalt gelassen haben, ich mich dafür aber mehr für die echten (!) Fortsetzungsepisoden erwärmen kann spricht schon für sich.

Nichtsdestotrotz gebe ich RO im Heimkino ne Chance, vielleicht reicht es ja für einen einfachen, unterhaltsamen Filmabend. Ausschließen will ich nix. 
Ins Kino locken mich nur Filme die ich unbedingt in XXL sehen muss, das ist in letzter Zeit äußerst selten der Fall. Und RO gehörte einfach nicht dazu.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nicht gekreuzigt, lediglich von einer Brücke gestossen



aber bitte auf einer Brücke über einem kilometertiefen Reaktor und vorher mit einer roten Klinge "gekitzelt"


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nicht gekreuzigt, lediglich von einer Brücke gestossen



Ich hatte übrigens, bevor ich mir die VII im Kino angesehen habe, ziemlich konsequent alles zum Thema "Star Wars" in Zeitungen, Werbung und Internet gemieden. Und trotzdem wußte ich, daß da ein schlumpfiger Schlumpf von seinem Schlumpf geschlumpft wird. Irgendwie pfiffen es ja die Spatzen von den Dächern. Man wird wohl auch kaum die ganze Nachbar- und Kollegenschaft dazu überreden können, das Ergebnis eines Champions-League-Spiels geheimzuhalten, bis man endlich selbst zuhause die Aufzeichnung anwerfen kann. Das klappt eben einfach nicht.

Es hat mich geärgert, die Han-Solo-Sache, das schon. Aber sie hat mir auch nicht das Kinoerlebnis vermasselt.


----------



## Frullo (15. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es hat mich geärgert, die Han-Solo-Sache, das schon. Aber sie hat mir auch nicht das Kinoerlebnis vermasselt.



Ganz anders bei mir, aber aus ganz anderen Gründen: Han war schon immer meine Lieblingsfigur in der Welt von Star Wars: Etwas zwielichtig (bis die Geschichtsbücher umgeschrieben wurden und er zuerst schoss...), sein eigener Chef mit eigenem Raumschiff und einem grossen, pelzigen Freund, kriegt am Schluss das Mädchen... so wie er wollte ich sein, nicht wie Luke. Lieber schnell mit dem Blaster und dem Mundwerk als das "doofe Lichtschwertgefuchtel". Und dann kommt VII, wo aus meinem Jugendhelden ein Totalversager gemacht wird: Die Frau konnte er nicht halten, als Vater hat er's vermasselt, das Schiff lässt er sich auch noch klauen - und als Krönung dient er seinem verzogenen Bengel auch noch als rituelles Übergangsopfer zur dunklen Seite. Besten Dank, Kasdan/Abrams...


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Frau konnte er nicht halten, als Vater hat er's vermasselt, das Schiff lässt er sich auch noch klauen - und als Krönung dient er seinem verzogenen Bengel auch noch als rituelles Übergangsopfer zur dunklen Seite. Besten Dank, Kasdan/Abrams...



Er brachte aber auch Rey (und Finn) zu Maz und damit zum Lichtschwert und beide zum Widerstand. Rey fand Luke, Finn kannte Starkiller-Baze. Ohne Finn wäre die Zerstörung von Starkiller in der Kooperation Poe (X-Wings) und Chewie/Han (Bomben) wohl nicht zustande gekommen und der Widerstand wäre wie die Republik (oder zumindest dessen Machtzentrum) durch Starkiller ausgelöscht worden.


----------



## Talisman79 (15. April 2017)

ich fand EP7 recht gut,seh es aber auch eher als reboot der gesamten reihe.EP4 kam wann ins kino?ich glaub das war als ich geboren wurde,,79,,das is mitlerweile 38 jahre her.nach mitte der achtziger kam erstmal ne ganze ganze weile nichts, bis die bescheidene neue trilogie kam(die irgendwie so ganz anders wie die originale waren).ich denke die wollen aktuell einfach einen frischen reboot,mit frischem cast,wo sie durchgängig ohne 15 jahre pause,jährlich filme abdrehen können,um auch die nächste generation abzuholen.ich denke viele jüngere können mit den fast 40 jahre alten filmen nich mehr so viel anfangen.
so richtig los gehts glaub ich erst nach beendigung von EP9,,bis dahin wird uns sicher noch einiges bekannt vorkommen.

noch mal,,ich fand EP7 auf keinen fall so schlecht wie er hier oft geredet wird.da fand ich EP1-3 um längen schlechter


----------



## Frullo (16. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Er brachte aber auch Rey (und Finn) zu Maz und damit zum Lichtschwert und beide zum Widerstand.



Das erste war Zufall (oder Schicksal, je nachdem ob man daran glaubt, dass "die Macht" die Ereignisse steuert, wie Obi Wan  ). Letzteres hingegen irgendwie traurig, als hätte seine Ex-Frau eine Verfügung erwirkt, die ihn auf 50 Lichtjahre Abstand hält - denn schliesslich weiss er selbst nicht, wo sich der Widerstand befindet, sondern muss erstmal Kontakte spielen lassen...



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Rey fand Luke, Finn kannte Starkiller-Baze. Ohne Finn wäre die Zerstörung von Starkiller in der Kooperation Poe (X-Wings) und Chewie/Han (Bomben) wohl nicht zustande gekommen und der Widerstand wäre wie die Republik (oder zumindest dessen Machtzentrum) durch Starkiller ausgelöscht worden.



Das Wenigste davon hat direkt mit Han zu tun - wenn etwas wirklich cooles aufgezählt werden sollte, dann dass er so verrückt ist, ganz kurz vor der Planetenoberfläche mit dem Falken aus dem Hyperraum zu treten. 

Und auch hier wiederhole ich mich zum gefühlt tausendsten Mal (inzwischen waren seit VII eine Menge SW-Threads unterwegs...): Das er STIRBT ist nicht das, was mich stört, sondern wie: Ja, der Versuch den eigenen Sohn zu retten hat Etwas nobles, dabei als Opferlamm für einen Übergangsritus zu dienen Etwas entwürdigendes.


----------



## lars9401 (17. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass John Williams zurück ist. Die Musik hat mich sofort wieder.
> Darüber hinaus haut mich der Trailer jetzt aber noch nicht vom Hocker. Luke trainiert Rey, soweit so erwartbar. Ansonsten fehlt mir noch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier was interessantes passieren wird.
> Weiß auch nicht so recht, was ich von der Aussage am Ende halten soll. Als alter Imperialer begrüße ich natürlich den gründsätzlichen Wunsch des Endes der Jedi. Aber als Betrachter des großen Ganzen, weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll.



Auch wenn John Williams den Score zum Film beitragen wird, du weist aber schon, dass Trailermusik nicht gleich Filmmusik ist, oder ?


----------



## lars9401 (17. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> [...] neben natürlich Indy und Merian, deutlich interessanter als "Schmalzlocke" Jones Jr.)



Sie heißst immer noch Marion.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Auch wenn John Williams den Score zum Film beitragen wird, du weist aber schon, dass Trailermusik nicht gleich Filmmusik ist, oder ?



Natürlich, aber das war bereits wieder 100% mehr Williams als der Score von Rogue One, den ich bisher als einen der weniger guten Star Wars-Scores in Erinnerung habe.
Und wenn Williams den Film komponiert, ist es nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass er auch den Trailer arrangiert hat.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (18. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Naja, falls 8 und 9 wirklich so "wiedergekaut" werden wie 7, hege ich die (zugegeben unwahrscheinliche) Hoffnung, dass Disney für 10 bis 12 dann zumindest für's Geschichteschreiben wieder George ran lässt  (Nicht für's Regieführen und nicht für's Produzieren, wohlgemerkt).



Oh Gott bitte nicht, der Mann sollte nie wieder ein Drehbuch schreiben dürfen ohne Beaufsichtigung und mindestens zehn Korrekteure, die auch was zu sagen haben.


----------



## Frullo (18. April 2017)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Oh Gott bitte nicht, der Mann sollte nie wieder ein Drehbuch schreiben dürfen ohne Beaufsichtigung und mindestens zehn Korrekteure, die auch was zu sagen haben.



Hm - die Geschichten an sich fand ich eigentlich immer toll. Was er nicht sollte, ist Regie führen: Faster & More intense reichen einfach nicht, um Schauspielern eine gelungene Charakterdarstellung zu entlocken. Und wenn man ihn auch noch als Executive Producer fernhält, dann hat er ja sowieso nicht das letzte Wort und kann Regisseuren und Cuttern auch nicht reinreden. Aber die Stories: Gerne wieder Lucas und weniger Kasdan-Tragik...


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber die Stories: Gerne wieder Lucas und weniger Kasdan-Tragik...



Die Dialoge bei Lucas sind schon ganz großes Tennis.

Anakin: You are so … beautiful.

Padme: It’s only because I’m so in love.

Anakin: No. No, it’s because I’m so in love with you.

Padme: Then love has blinded you?

Anakin: Well … that’s not exactly what I meant.

Padme: But it’s probably true.

Und mit sowas wird man Milliardär? Verdammt, das krieg ich auch noch gerade so hin!


----------



## Exar-K (18. April 2017)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Oh Gott bitte nicht, der Mann sollte nie wieder ein Drehbuch schreiben dürfen ohne Beaufsichtigung und mindestens zehn Korrekteure, die auch was zu sagen haben.


_Screenplay by_ (bzw. _Written by_) und _Story by_ sind 2 verschiedene Dinge.
Von der ersten Sache sollte Schorsch definitiv die Finger lassen, aber für Letzteres würde er dringend benötigt werden.


----------



## Frullo (18. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Dialoge bei Lucas sind schon ganz großes Tennis.
> 
> Anakin: You are so … beautiful.
> 
> ...



Milliardär war er schon vorher  Aber Du hast natürlich recht: Bei den Dialogen dürfte durchaus jemand George's "Vorschläge" überarbeiten.  Dennoch: Was Rahmenhandlung anbelangt, würde ich gerne wieder George's "Handschrift" erkennen dürfen - schlechter bzw. wiedergekauter als VII kann's ja wohl nicht werden, oder?


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (18. April 2017)

Naja, er wollte folgende Dinge in die ersten sechs Episoden einbauen oder hat zumindest darüber nachgedacht:
- Han Solo ist ein grünes Alien.
- Han wurde als Waisenkind von Chewie auf Kashyyyk großgezogen.
- Jeder Charakter hat ein Laserschwert.
- Boba Fett und Darth Vader sind Brüder.
- Greedo als Kind auf Tatooine.
- Jar Jar sollte ein (wahrscheinlich noch nervigeres) Haustier haben.
- Palpatine ist Anakins Vater.

Das meiste davon haben ihm Freunde, das Studio und vor allem seine Frau ausgeredet, bevor es ans Screenplay ging. Passend zum Thema auch: The Star Wars: Rough Draft | Wookieepedia | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------



## Frullo (19. April 2017)

Greedo als Kind auf Tatooine hat er doch realisiert: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Greedo als Kind auf Tatooine hat er doch realisiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist Wald  Anakins Kumpel

aber Greedo kommt in den geschnittenen Szenen vor, daher ja hat er, aber nicht im Film verwendet.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NP5defnEQ8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (19. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ist Wald  Anakins Kumpel
> 
> aber Greedo kommt in den geschnittenen Szenen vor, daher ja hat er, aber nicht im Film verwendet.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Korrektur! Allerdings: Realisiert hat es ja der Bärtige dann trotzdem, nur nicht verwendet.  Und das vermutlich nicht (unbedingt), weil ihm davon abgeraten wurde, sondern weil es nicht in den Schnitt passte.


----------

